# Erstes Echolot Kaufempfehlung



## Felipe95 (4. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte mir mein erstes Echolot (+ notwendiges Zubehör) zulegen.
Das Echolot soll in erster Linie am Belly Boot und Schlauchboot an heimischen Gewässern zum Einsatz kommen.
Wenn ich das Echolot aber auch Mal im Salzwasser (z.B. Norwegen) verwenden kann, wäre das auch nicht verkehrt. Ist aber kein Muss, da dies maximal 1x pro Jahr wäre.
Verwendung soll in erster Linie zum suchen von Futterfisch und Strukturen/ Kanten (zum Spinnfischen) sein und zum Klopfen auf Waller.
Wichtig ist mir außerdem Benutzerfreundlichkeit, geringes Packmaß für's Belly und Schlauchboot, einfaches und schnelles Aufbauen und GPS.
Preislich dachte ich an alles zusammen an maximal 500€ (inkl. auch der Batterie).
Könnt ihr mir da was gutes empfehlen? Gerne auch ein Komplett-Set.

Vielen Dank! 

Viele Grüße
Felix


----------



## jkc (5. Juli 2021)

Moin, Garmin Striker 7cv gibts zu dem Kurs, für die verbleibenden 50€ bekommst Du auch noch einen 12V Blei-Akku mit 7,2Ah, vermutlich sogar noch ein günstiges Ladegerät. Dann ist allerdings noch keine Geberstange (40 - 80€) und Batteriekoffer (ab ca. 20€) dabei. Alternative von Lowrance wäre das 7er Hook Reveal, die Teile sind sich vom Funktionsumfang sehr ähnlich.
Das wären die beiden Geräte die für mich in der Preisklasse in Frage kämen, da sie in Echtzeit Tiefenkarten erstellen können.

Grüße JK


----------



## Felipe95 (5. Juli 2021)

Danke für deine Antwort. Die Geräte hören sich schon Mal sehr interessant an.
Was ich mich nur Frage ist, sind das Geräte mit einem so genannten kartenplotter oder nicht?
Mir ist um ehrlich zu sein nicht wirklich der Unterschied klar zwischen einem normalen Echolot mit GPS und Karte und einem Echolot mit kartenplotter.
Ich dachte, dass der kartenplotter in der Lage ist, Karten auf Basis der eigenen Aufzeichnungen, selber zu erstellen aber die von dir genannten Echolote können das ja anscheinend auch und haben laut Beschreibung keinen kartenplotter


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (5. Juli 2021)

Schau dir mal das Lowrance Hook Reveal an 
Da hast du eine weltweite Basiskarte drauf, GPS Funktion und auch einen microSD-Kartensteckplatz
Das sollte alles haben was du suchst
Aber ich glaube die Echolote nehmen sich nicht viel, kommt viel auf die persönlichen Vorlieben an
Mir war wichtig das ich damit zurechtkomme und das Hook Reveal konnte ich gleich bedienen ohne mir die Anleitung anzuschauen, zumindest soweit ich die Funktionen benötige


----------



## jkc (5. Juli 2021)

Felipe95 schrieb:


> Was ich mich nur Frage ist, sind das Geräte mit einem so genannten kartenplotter oder nicht?


Hi, kein Plan wo da genau die Unterscheidung gemacht wird, aber ich denke beim Kartenplotter sind die Möglichkeiten mit der Karte z.B. bzgl Navigation noch umfangreicher, ich habe bei meinem Striker z.B. nichtmal die Möglichkeit gefunden die Länge gefahrener Strecken auszugeben.
Kannst auch mal hier rein schauen, da sind Bilder vom 7er Striker SV z.B. vom Klopfen auf Waller drin.
Das CV ist gleich bis halt auf den unterschiedlichen Geber ohne SideVÜ.

Grüße JK


----------



## Felipe95 (5. Juli 2021)

Vielen Dank nochmal für die Antworten!

Was meint ihr denn zum Thema Lithium Ionen Akkus?
Lohnt sich beim Echolot die höhere Investition in so einem Akku oder meint ihr das lohnt nicht und ein einfacher Bleiakku reicht vollkommen?

Danke nochmal und viele Grüße!
Felix


----------



## jkc (6. Juli 2021)

Hi, meiner Meinung nach reicht ein Bleiakku, ob der Bildschirm mit Akkukoffer jetzt 1,5kg oder 3,5kg wiegt ist mir latte und von der Kapazität komme ich mit 7,2Ah über einen Angeltag, allenfalls wenn Du regelmäßig 12 bis 14h Schichten machst würde ich drüber nachdenken, dafür bräuchte es vermutlich einen 2. oder größeren Bleiakku.

Grüße JK


----------



## Felipe95 (6. Juli 2021)

OK, danke für deine Meinung 
Nochmal ein andere Frage zu dem Thema.
Wie verstaut ihr denn die Batterie am Belly Boot?
Ich habe so seitlich aufgesetzte Taschen am Belly Boot, wo ich die Batterie rein machen kann aber braucht es nicht noch eine extra Tasche/ Hülle für die Batterie, um diese vor Nässe zu schützen?
Mir kommt das irgendwie etwas gefährlich vor einfach eine Batterie ohne Schutzcase o.ä. aufm Belly Boot zu haben, wo das Echolot direkt angeschlossen ist


----------



## Niklas32 (6. Juli 2021)

Moin,
in meinem Belly steht die Batterie in einer extra Tasche direkt hinter meinem Sitz. Soweit ich das inzwischen festgestellt habe, gehört sie da auch rein und hin, zumindest bei meinem Boot.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (6. Juli 2021)

Felipe95 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr denn zum Thema Lithium Ionen Akkus?


Ich wollte keine anderen Akkus mehr nutzen wollen 
Erst Recht nicht auf einem Belly Boot wo Gewicht ja wichtig ist
So ein LiFePo4 Akku ist auch um einiges kleiner und somit besser zu verstauen 
Aber ich fahre kein Belly Boot, ich kann mich da auch täuschen
Aber auch da wird es wieder die persönliche Vorliebe sein, mir wäre bei einem Akku eben auch wichtig das ich den vorhandenen "Strom" auch gänzlich nutzen kann und nicht einen Rest immer im Akku verbleiben muss um ihn nicht zu zerstören
Ich würde mir einen passenden wasserdichten Koffer dazu leisten, einfach nur um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein
Aber ich habe auch festgestellt das diese Überlegungen sich mit fortgeschrittener Lebnenszeit ändern
In jungen Jahren hätte ich immer gesagt, ach, das geht schon gut, ich packe mir den Akku einfach auf den Schoß


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Juli 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> aber ich denke beim Kartenplotter sind die Möglichkeiten mit der Karte z.B. bzgl Navigation noch umfangreicher, ich habe bei meinem Striker z.B. nichtmal die Möglichkeit gefunden die Länge gefahrener Strecken auszugeben.


Ich habe das Gerät jetzt auch etwa drei mal im Einsatz gehabt, für jeweils vier bis fünf Tage.
Hier hat sich der 18 Ah Lithium Rebellcell Aku (ca.220€) bewährt, den ich bisher bei einem solchen Einsatz nicht leer bekommen habe.
Leider kostet hier jedes Kabel extra, so auch der Schnellanschluss fürs Echo.
Die im Gerät vorhandene Quick Draw Funktion kann man getrost vergessen, da sie vor jeder Fahrt extra angeschaltet werden muss und sobald man die Darstellung wechselt, ist man da raus.
Man muss also Qickdraw bei der Darstellung auch ausgewählt haben um Aufzuzeichnen!
Ich habe zumindest bisher keinen Weg gefunden, dass automatisch aufgezeichnet wird und zwar immer, wenn man eine Fahrt angeht?
Davon ab, bleiben diese Aufzeichnungen sowieso dem Gerät vorbehalten, keine Speicherkarte und auch sonst gibt es keine Möglichkeit Daten zu übertragen.
Eine Navigation mit richtigem Kartenmaterial, welche dann ein Plotter bietet, ist mal was ganz anderes!
Ansonsten mag ich das Gerät und die möglichen Darstellungen.

Jürgen


----------



## punkarpfen (6. Juli 2021)

Hi,
ich nutze das Garmin Striker 7 SV und muss Jürgen z.T. widersprechen. Man kann per WLAN Daten aus der Garmin Comunity hoch- und runterladen. Für viele Gewässer hat man dadurch eine Seekarte, die aber hier und da Lücken haben kann. Das Gerät ist genial um bei Baggerseen eine Seekarte zu erstellen, die bei keinem Plotter dabei wäre. Es ist aber vorrangig ein Echolot und kein vollwertiger Plotterersatz. Wenn man ein vollwertiges Kombigerät sucht ist man mit Anchschaffungspreis und passendem Kartenmaterial schnell jenseits der 1000 Euro. 
Für meine Ansprüche genügt es.


----------



## jkc (6. Juli 2021)

Moin, Quickdraw ist mega xD
Zwar ist es richtig, dass das leider alles andere als bedienerfreundlich an- und vor allem wieder auszuschalten ist, aber die Funktion an sich macht für mich als Karpfen- Raubfisch- vor allem Schleppangler etwa 80 bis 90% des Kaufpreises wett.
Die Karte muss auf dem Bildschirm liegen, um die Funktion anzuschalten, habe ich aber ohnehin fast immer, ist wie gesagt die Hauptfunktion des Gerätes für mich. Anschalten geht mit ich meine 3 oder 4 Klicks, mache ich inzwischen während ich rudernd mit zwei sinkenden Ködern schleppe. Einmal angeschaltet mapped das Gerät auch, wenn die Karte nicht auf dem Bildschirm dargestellt wird.
Ganz wichtig und richtig bescheuert ist, dass man das Aufzeichnen manuelL beenden muss, damit das Ganze gespeichert wird, dazu muss wieder die Karte auf den Bildschirm, dann sind's wieder nur paar Klicks, aber man muss halt dran denken.
Das ist für mich wirklich ein Fehler in der Programmierung, ich hätte eine Abfrage beim Ausschalten des Gerätes eingebaut ob die Aufzeichnung gespeichert werden soll oder nicht.
Immer aufzeichnen sobald das Gerät angeht ist leider nicht vorgesehen, wäre aber sicherlich auch kein Fehler gewesen das einzubauen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Juli 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Ganz wichtig und richtig bescheuert ist, dass man das Aufzeichnen manuel beenden muss, damit das Ganze gespeichert wird,


Das bringt mich doch schon weiter, kein Wunder warum nix aufgezeichnet wurde?

Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Juli 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Quickdraw ist mega xD
> Zwar ist es richtig, dass das leider alles andere als bedienerfreundlich an- und vor allem wieder auszuschalten ist, aber die Funktion an sich macht für mich als Karpfen- Raubfisch- vor allem Schleppangler etwa 80 bis 90% des Kaufpreises wett.


So in etwa war es auch mein Ansatz bei der Nutzung, vor allem um unbekannte Gewässer zu erfassen, erkunden und Wegpunkte zu setzen.
Mein Baggersee hatte bisher keine Überraschung für mich übrig, diesen kenne ich einfach zu gut?

Jürgen


----------



## trawar (6. Juli 2021)

Für mich kommt in Zukunft nur noch ein Gerät in Frage das auch andere Karten wie z,B. Navionics lesen kann.
Habe zur Zeit das Garmin Striker 5 bla blubb, das Aufzeichnen und erstellen der eigenen Karten ist zwar nett aber wer nimmt sich das Echo irgendwann nochmal in die Hand um sich die Karte anzuschauen?
Lieber am PC die diversen Karten ansehen, Spots markieren und dann ab mit der Speicherkarte ins Echo um am Wasser diese Spots abzufahren.
Ideal wäre natürlich das umgekehrte wenn man seine eigenen Karten erstelllt hat diese am PC zu bearbeiten.


----------



## jkc (6. Juli 2021)

trawar schrieb:


> ...aber wer nimmt sich das Echo irgendwann nochmal in die Hand um sich die Karte anzuschauen?


Wie gesagt, ich mache aktuell zu 80 bis 90% nix anderes, wobei es natürlich egal ist woher die Karte stammt, solange die Qualität stimmt.


----------



## Felipe95 (8. Juli 2021)

Sooo... Bei mir ist es jetzt das 7er Hook Reveal geworden. Damit sollte ich für so gut wie alle Situation gut ausgerüstet sein.

Hätte da nur nochmal eine Frage an die Belly Boot Angler.
Wie verstaut ihr die Batterie im Bellyboot?
Meine Idee wäre jetzt einfach die, die Batterie in eine Tüte rein und diese dann oben zubinden, so dass nur das Kabel raus guckt. Und das ganze würde ich dann einfach in eine Seitentasche vom Belly stellen.

Was haltet ihr davon bzw. Wie macht ihr das?

Muss die Batterie eigentlich zwingend stehen oder kann die im Betrieb auch auf der Seite liegen? 

Gruß
Felix


----------



## trawar (8. Juli 2021)

Mein Lipo liegt lose in der Seitentasche.


----------



## jkc (8. Juli 2021)

Felipe95 schrieb:


> Muss die Batterie eigentlich zwingend stehen oder kann die im Betrieb auch auf der Seite liegen?


Mir sind nur Bleisäurebatterien bekannt die unbedingt aufrecht stehen müssen; Alle anderen Typen wie AGM, Bleigel, Lithium- und Nickelakkus können in allen Positionen betrieben werden.

Grüße JK


----------



## zokker (8. Juli 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> ... Ganz wichtig und richtig bescheuert ist, dass man das Aufzeichnen manuelL beenden muss, damit das Ganze gespeichert wird, dazu muss wieder die Karte auf den Bildschirm, dann sind's wieder nur paar Klicks, aber man muss halt dran denken.
> Das ist für mich wirklich ein Fehler in der Programmierung, ich hätte eine Abfrage beim Ausschalten des Gerätes eingebaut ob die Aufzeichnung gespeichert werden soll oder nicht.


Da mußt du aber auch dazu schreiben welches Garmin Echo du hast, bei meinem Garmin Echomap Plus 62cv ist das nicht so. Ich schalte das Echo immer ab ohne Quickdraw vorher auszuschalten und die Daten sind alle da. 



Felipe95 schrieb:


> Muss die Batterie eigentlich zwingend stehen oder kann die im Betrieb auch auf der Seite liegen?


 GEL Akkus könne lageunabhängig betrieben werden.


----------



## Felipe95 (8. Juli 2021)

Kann mir wer sagen, was der Unterschied zwischen Downscan und Sonar ist?

Die Bedienungsanleitung und auch Montageanleitung ist leider echt sehr sehr spärlich...


----------



## MikeHawk (10. Juli 2021)

Ich schlage vor du schaust dir mal Einsteiger Videos auf YT an, da fehlt es wohl noch arg an Grundwissen.

Kurz gesagt:
Sonar: ungenauer, dafür großer Kegel
Downscan: sehr genau, dafür kleiner Kegel


----------



## Felipe95 (10. Juli 2021)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> Ich schlage vor du schaust dir mal Einsteiger Videos auf YT an, da fehlt es wohl noch arg an Grundwissen.
> 
> Kurz gesagt:
> Sonar: ungenauer, dafür großer Kegel
> Downscan: sehr genau, dafür kleiner Kegel


Schon dabei, aber danke 
Den ersten Praxistest gab's heute auch. Dachte mir, dass zum testen Waller Klopfen ideal ist (war auch mein erstes Mal).
Hatte sogar einen Zupfer  aber was mich verwundert hat ist, dass ich bei 8 m Wassertiefe relativ viele (scheinbar) Fischsicheln bei 2-3 m gesehen habe. Ohne das ich eine aufsteigende Linie auf dem Sonar verzeichnen konnte. Kann sowas auch ein Fisch bzw  ein Waller sein ... Kennt sich da wer aus?


----------



## Esox 1960 (10. Juli 2021)

Felipe95 schrieb:


> Schon dabei, aber danke
> Den ersten Praxistest gab's heute auch. Dachte mir, dass zum testen Waller Klopfen ideal ist (war auch mein erstes Mal).
> Hatte sogar einen Zupfer  aber was mich verwundert hat ist, dass ich bei 8 m Wassertiefe relativ viele (scheinbar) Fischsicheln bei 2-3 m gesehen habe. Ohne das ich eine aufsteigende Linie auf dem Sonar verzeichnen konnte. Kann sowas auch ein Fisch bzw  ein Waller sein ... Kennt sich da wer aus?


Kannst ja hier noch mal ein bisschen gucken.


----------



## Felipe95 (10. Juli 2021)

Das erste Video von denen schaue ich gerade im Moment XD.... danke!


----------



## jkc (10. Juli 2021)

Felipe95 schrieb:


> ...aber was mich verwundert hat ist, dass ich bei 8 m Wassertiefe relativ viele (scheinbar) Fischsicheln bei 2-3 m gesehen habe. Ohne das ich eine aufsteigende Linie auf dem Sonar verzeichnen konnte. Kann sowas auch ein Fisch bzw  ein Waller sein ... Kennt sich da wer aus?


Hi, klaro können das Fische sein, die können ja schon dort gestanden haben, bevor Du über sie rüber gedriftet bist, müssen ja nicht alle Fische immer am Grund liegen, auch Waller nicht.


----------



## Felipe95 (10. Juli 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Hi, klaro können das Fische sein, die können ja schon dort gestanden haben, bevor Du über sie rüber gedriftet bist, müssen ja nicht alle Fische immer am Grund liegen, auch Waller nicht.


Aber auf was für eine tiefe biete ich dann am besten meinen Köder an beim Klopfen...
Ich dachte immer so im unteren drittel der Wassersäule?
Wenn das teilweise echt Fische waren, dann sind scheinbar Fische aus dem Mittelwasser bis ca. 1,5m unter Wasseroberfläche hoch gestiegen.... Bei ca. 8m Wassertiefe.


----------



## jkc (11. Juli 2021)

Ich bin kein Klopf-Profi, aber wenn ich einen Wels flach vermute, würde ich den Köder trotzdem leicht oberhalb von ihm anbieten.
Müssen ja aber auch nicht zwingend Welse gewesen sein, was Du auf deinem Echolot gesehen hast.

Grüße JK


----------

